# This kidney bean thing came out of my vagina? No blood.



## Greenn

I had my periods on July 4. Very light, lasted for 2 days. For 2 more days I had brown stuff when I wiped (sorry for the tmi). For the first time ever I had cramps after my period ended (very light cramps, but I am a little concerned because I don't normally have them after my periods end). Today when I went to the bathroom I felt this thing come out. We have been married for 3 years and trying to get pregnant for about a year. I felt pregnant 2 times during that time and then I would just get my periods and get disappointed.

Does anyone have ANY idea what this brown little thing might be?!??????? It is not very hard but not soft either. When I squeeze it gently my fingerprints stay on it. it smaller than an actual kidney bean.

This is the first time I post here. I am feeling very emotional because I want to be pregnant so bad.
 



Attached Files:







whatisthisss.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 117


----------



## Greenn

Now it looks like this after it dried I guess.

Anyone?
 



Attached Files:







10438928_10152499647394373_3651416740804711019_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 107


----------



## tjayne07

Im sorry I cant identify what it is but have you tried testing? Whatever the results it would be worth keeping it and going to see a doc. X


----------



## AJR14

Are you sure it didn't come out of your uretha? I would take that to your doctor, there may be no reason to be worried but at least figure out what it is. And if it could be from an infection...get it cleared up with antibiotics to get your body healthy for future baby.


----------



## slg76

I would guess that's it a piece of tissue that shed off your uterine lining. Can't be sure but I wouldn't be very worried about it.


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'd definitely bring that with me to the docs - that's crazy scary!


----------



## seberger22

Greenn said:


> I had my periods on July 4. Very light, lasted for 2 days. For 2 more days I had brown stuff when I wiped (sorry for the tmi). For the first time ever I had cramps after my period ended (very light cramps, but I am a little concerned because I don't normally have them after my periods end). Today when I went to the bathroom I felt this thing come out. We have been married for 3 years and trying to get pregnant for about a year. I felt pregnant 2 times during that time and then I would just get my periods and get disappointed.
> 
> Does anyone have ANY idea what this brown little thing might be?!??????? It is not very hard but not soft either. When I squeeze it gently my fingerprints stay on it. it smaller than an actual kidney bean.
> 
> This is the first time I post here. I am feeling very emotional because I want to be pregnant so bad.

What did it end up being??? Something very similar just happened to me too, so Id love to know what it was!!


----------



## kittykatasa

Hi, i had a miscarriage at 7+4 and passed the same thing. Was told i had a cyst on ovary am thought it was that, although im not sure what it was so assume it was that.


----------

